# Slingshot-bow



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello,

I had been working on making a slingshot that could accurately and effectively launch an arrow. It was more of a "can it be done?" project as I wanted to see how small of a package I could use that would still launch an arrow with enough power to take game. I think I can safely say that it certainly can be done. I will try to detail my overall process on how I made this gadget. I don't think I have shared this creation here and would welcome any feedback and suggestions on improving it.

I started out with a Daisy P51 slingshot. I wanted a robust slingshot that was not of the folding variety to minimize any risk of hinges weakening and breaking. This model also has the nice feature of having both the wrist brace and prongs being independently adjustable fore and aft. I explored different ways to mount an arrow rest in between the fork prongs and settled upon using a Whisker Biscuit and some epoxy putty (Mighty Putty). 



















Not very pretty, but it was rock solid following the 24hr curing period. I initially tested out the setup simply by pinching the arrow in the pouch and shooting it like a regular slingshot. Arrow flight was good and I could routinely put all arrows into my Black Hole target block from as far out as 15 yards. However, the regular rubber tubes just did not have enough punch to launch the arrow with a flat trajectory. That and the straight nock gave little resistance to my fingers in gripping the pouch and I had slipped and loosed an arrow into the ground or up over the block more than once trying to draw far enough back to my anchor point. 
To improve power and get a precise, consistent release, I used black Theraband rubber tubes that provided significantly more resistance (about #40 at full draw) and made a short section of bowstring to be used with a mechanical release. 


















The ends of the string are repeatedly knotted into a small monkey fist type ball and retained inside the tubes by some tightly wrapped string on the outside. I used TS-1 string with Angel serving. The release is a Tru-fire modified with some epoxy putty to allow the release jaws to be used horizontally, while still allowing my finger to pull the trigger. It shot very well for the first 50 or shots and then the Biscuit started to loosen in the putty due to the heavier rubber tubing repeatedly smacking into the rest with every shot. I imagine the life expectancy was reduced with the increased draw weight of the tubes. However, the arrows flew with much more speed and penetrated into the block further. Shooting the slingshot bow was more fun since my drawing hand didn't get sore from having to pinch a pouch and struggle with not accidentally letting go. 

Since the Biscuit was not going to hold up, I decided to try a drop-away rest and found a NAP drop-away for a good deal at the local Gander Mountain. Again, Mighty Putty did the job in securing it to the slingshot. The rest used a cable that I had to attach to the tubing to activate at full draw. (You guys are all archers here so I will not elaborate on how it works  ) I used some Rescue Tape to do the job and the rest worked just fine. 



































The addition of the drop-away rest, stronger bands, and release aid really made a huge difference. The slingshot bow shoots quieter and more consistently than with the biscuit and my bare fingers. I have since altered the tubes slightly by reducing the amount of string wrap at the ends to retain the bowstring. I had some recommendations by some slingshot enthusiasts to do whatever I could to minimize the mass at the ends of the tubes to get the most speed out of them. I've had about 200+ shots through the drop-away rest and did manage to break the plastic V-rest part and used more epoxy putty to fix it. I have gotten good enough to back out to 20 yards and still keep my arrows within the confines of my target block. My next goal is to find a way to add a sight to the left side. I was thinking of getting some JB Weld putty and making a block that I can drill and tap for a left-handed sight. I will likely need to mount a target sight with a few inches of extension to keep the sight pin clear from the tubes as they flop around after the shot. So far, I am pretty pleased with my gadget. I feel it has enough power to hunt small game and will reliably do so if I can do my part and put it on target. If I can mount a sight and practice enough, perhaps I will try catching the tail end of the small game season and try my luck!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That thing is sweet. How did you get the nocking point tied on?


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Google "Chief AJ slingshot arrow" or get on YouTube and search for Xpig777. He uses Chief AJ's slingshot to kill a pig


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

The nocking point is just part of the string with serving over it. I didn't try to serve in a tight nocking point as there is a little bit of "self centering" effect I get when the arrow is at full draw. 


I never expected a slingshot to be able to kill a pig, but I guess larger game is possible with enough draw weight and the right arrow. Maybe if I can put on the super heavy silver tubes I would have enough power to take a deer...


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Chief AJ clims to have taken deer......I bought one of his for my dad......


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

this may be a silly question but instead of using putty to attach rests it appears the prongs of the slingshot are made out of steel. why didnt you just make a bracket that you could bolt the rest to and weld it to the steel so it couldnt move and the bands wouldnt effect it?


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I used putty because it was the easiest material to work with for a prototype test. Now that I've found it can be done and works well, I suppose fabricating a sturdier bracket or mount for the rest and a sight would be the next step. Unfortunately, I lack the specialized equipment that would aid me in cutting, shaping, and welding steel. Guess the putty will have to do for now until I find someone with the tools to take it to the next level.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I got tools. I just need dimensions lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

um... anybody watch those Chief AJ videos? Does this guy have a few screws loose up there? just watch em and you will know what I mean. I can't take him seriously this video here never shows the footage of the shot, or any evidence that the slingshot was used, was super corny, and the end it was edited to cover up the price so you will still go to his website, 100% fishy I personally think the guy is loony, and I can't be the only one.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> I got tools. I just need dimensions lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget



Awesome. If you are serious about it, I possibly could make a model of a mount using the epoxy putty and send it over to you so you would have exact dimensions. I was thinking of making a mount that could bolt to the existing screws on the slingshot handle and it would have a Berger hole to allow use of other arrow rests.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Just let me know I need off season projects to keep me busy lol


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Bullseyehunter (Jan 5, 2009)

dandu005 said:


> um... anybody watch those Chief AJ videos? Does this guy have a few screws loose up there? just watch em and you will know what I mean. I can't take him seriously this video here never shows the footage of the shot, or any evidence that the slingshot was used, was super corny, and the end it was edited to cover up the price so you will still go to his website, 100% fishy I personally think the guy is loony, and I can't be the only one.


Chief AJ is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. He is also the most authentic man you will meet. If he says he can do it, he will do it. If you think his act is trickery you are way off base. I had the pleasure of having him in the both next to me at a trade show and he kept the whole row entertained. Ex serviceman and an American. I wish half of us had his drive and work ethic. The guy is just a flat out kick.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool idea and creation but look f-ing dangerous!


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Just an update on the design of this gadget. I've built up another one since the local Gander Mountain was having a clearance sale on archery gear and I nabbed a NAP Freedom rest for $18. Still using the epoxy putty (this time it's JB Stick) to hold the rest in place. Since this is a fall-away rest that doesn't need a cable to activate, it makes for a much cleaner and simpler set-up. About 50 shots with this new set-up and it is proving to be more consistent than with the old cable-actuated NAP rest. My girlfriend and I can both shoot this one without any modifications between shooters since it doesn't depend on a certain draw length to lift the rest. Didn't get a chance to take any photos last night since it was getting late. I'll try to put up photos later today after work.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

interesting, but it seems a good hand/arm guard would come in handy!


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok. So here are some photos of the new rest:



















Much cleaner and no extra cable to the rubber tube. I've also made a new section of bowstring and changed the design a little. I served the entire length of the string section and attached a D-loop instead of incorporating the loop into the string. I had issues with the integral loop pulling unevenly on the string and causing the serving to separate. I also used a shorter length of rubber tubing and that resulted in a slightly increased draw weight. Shot another 50 or so arrows tonite and my groups are getting to be around 4" at just under 10 yards.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

If you can hold the slingshot sideways you get a lot easier of a pull and less strain on your arm. Just food for thought.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know where your from but in Wis. that's not legal . It misses the defintion of a bow used for archery. That Dave that uses this for survial is cool .This is no doubt a good idea and deadly.Just the slingshot and a 1/4" ball bearing will kill, no problem.


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

This makes me wonder...why not a compound slingshot?


----------



## jtb1967 (Sep 22, 2004)

Probably 30 years ago I bought a sling shot that came with a wire arrow rest. It was a novelty item at best. The rubber bands just didn't have enough power to launch the arrow with much velocity.


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

dandu005 said:


> I personally think the guy is loony, and I can't be the only one.


X2. I can't take him seriously.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Went out to the archery range over the weekend and shot it through a chrony - 146 fps using a Carbon Express arrow weighting just over 400gr. Not bad for a wrist rocket. Although, the arrows were evidently too heavy as I had to arc them in at 20 yards, but still managed a decent grouping. With blunt points, I'm certain this would be a pretty good means of taking smaller game. As for legality, I looked through the statues of my state (MN) and could not find anything condemning such things. Then again, AFAIK, we don't have a law that limits a knife to a specific length to be considered "legal". I guess it may be one of those things where if you are smart and don't do anything stupid, you will be fine. 

I may look into getting the silver Theratubes and lighter arrows in an attempt to hit the 200 fps mark. I may very well never hunt anything larger than a rabbit with this, but the higher speed should make it easier to hit more distant targets. 

A compound wrist rocket bow would be awesome. The closest thing I can think of that would be feasible is the Liberty 1 bow:

http://www.libertyarchery.com/

I've been looking into getting one of these just because of how tiny it is. But, I've decided to try my hand at traditional hunting for next season so perhaps if I fail at that....


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I will be on top of making one of those arrow slinging rist rockets for frogs at farm ponds and the ocasional squirrel or bunny..... good work on that.

Steve


----------



## Bullseyehunter (Jan 5, 2009)

spflugradt said:


> I think I will be on top of making one of those arrow slinging rist rockets for frogs at farm ponds and the ocasional squirrel or bunny..... good work on that.
> 
> Steve


No need to make it, just buy it from Cheif AJ.
http://www.chiefaj.com/


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

If I had known about the Chief AJ slingshots I probably would have gotten one of them. Would have been cheaper than experimenting with off-the-shelf parts, but it was a fun process.


----------



## gauchoand (Jul 20, 2008)

Assault said:


> This makes me wonder...why not a compound slingshot?


Crossbow?????


----------

